# Pigeons & Kittens - August 28, 2009



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2009Aug28/

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't belive how "big"those kitties grew. They are so adorable, Terry. I bet you have fun playing with them.
The youngsters are gorgeous and the little fuzzy ball needs to be kissed. Love that little face.
How on earth do you get the string off that guy? Seems impossible to me. 
Thanks for the great pics.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Is that just a loop of line or a hook imbedded in the foot of that hobbled pigeon? :-O So fortunate to have found you!

Great shot of FanTastic and Mr. Moxie's baby mugging for the camera – so photogenic! What an adorable little handful!

Beautiful coloration on El Blanco and Silver's youngster. You can really see the detail on the wings. (Got to love a red head!)

Those kittens are so sweet! I kept changing my mind which was my favorite – too hard to choose.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a smart pijie, I hope it works out for his poor feet. Those youngster pigeons are TOO cute and the kittens are of course the most adorable ever.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking and commenting! Reti, the line on that pigeon actually came off fairly easily. I just snipped the "hobble" and starting "unwinding" the line. The process did cause a small bleed as a small amount of line was deeply embedded in the flesh. I start with my fingers as the tool of choice for unwinding but usually end up using blunt tipped tweezers to finish the job.

Terri, that does look like a small hook in the foot but it was just a loop of line. I swear! You have eagle eyes! 

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor little guy. I bet he felt so much better having that stuff off his foot.
Great job, Terry.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...Terri, that does look like a small hook in the foot but it was just a loop of line....Terry


Glad to hear it was readily removed. Some of those tangles look so horrendous!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel so sorry for the bird with the string injury. Looks very painful! But I'm glad it came off alright  And the kittens are just adorable. I wouldn't mind taking them all home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Glad the pigeon is doing better, can't imagine how painful that string wrapped around tightly had to hurt.

Those kittens are just too cute!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Terry,

Just caught up with your pictures. Those kittens are just the most adorable little bundles of mischief, and don't they know it ! 

Hope that poor pigeon soon feels the relief of getting that string off. I saw such a bad one today with hardly any feet left and he hobbled along so bravely. He caught me unawares and I didn't have any seeds to hand to lure him near. It makes me cringe when I see string injuries. Glad this one was clever enough to come over for help !!

Janet


----------

